# Legyen a KÖPECI SZIL az ÉV FÁJA ROMÁNIÁBAN!



## powershot (2011 Október 1)

*Tisztelt Hölgyem/Uram! Kedves Barátom!

Szeptember 10 - október 30. között zajlik az ÉV FÁJA ROMÁNIÁBAN 2011 verseny döntője! 

Az október 30-ig legtöbb szavazatot begyűjtő fa nyeri el az Év fája címet.** 

A baróti ELVESZETT VILÁG Természetvédelmi Turista és Barlangász egyesület által benevezett KÖPECI SZIL egyike 
a 12 döntős fának és egyedüliként képviseli a döntősök között Kovászna megyét, Háromszéket. 

Kérjük szavazatával támogassa a KÖPECI SZIL-t! *


http://www.evfaja.ro/voteaza.<wbr>php?id=22  


Szeptember 10-től kezdődően a döntős fák adatlapjai valamint történetei láthatóak a www.evfaja.ro honlapon, 
ahol 50 napon át bárki szavazhat a számára legérdekesebb történetű fára. 

Minden IP esetében maximum 5 e-mail címmel lehet szavazni, *egy e-mail címről pedig csak egyszer lehetséges a szavazás*.

A 12 döntős közül a KÖPECI SZIL az egyedüli erdővidéki, háromszéki fa, amely ha korával nem is - csak 300 éves , de méreteivel, termetével, érdekes történetével messzemenően kimagaslik a többi jelölt közül.

A csíkszentléleki hárs tavalyi győzelmét követően, illetve annak folytatásaként idén azt szeretnénk, ha idén egy háromszéki fa nyerné meg az ÉV FÁJA versenyét, így lenne a történetből igazi SZÉKELYFÖLDI SIKERTÖRTÉNET! ))

*Kérjük, illetve kérünk, hogy szavazatoddal legyél te is pártfogója a KÖPECI SZIL-nek, ugyanakkor arra is megkérünk,
hogy a kezdeményezésre hívd fel barátaid figyelmét, illetve biztasd őket arra, hogy ők is a maguk során bíztassák barátaikat a KÖPECI SZIL-re való szavazásra. Előre is köszönjük segítséged! *

Szavazni itt lehet:

http://www.evfaja.ro/voteaza.<wbr>php?id=22


Bővebben a KÖPECI SZIL-ről:

http://szekelyhon.ro/hirek/<wbr>tarsadalom/az-ev-faja-lehet-a-<wbr>kopeci-szil

http://zoldportal.ro/#hu/dd/<wbr>kopeci-szil.html

http://erdely.ma/kornyezetunk.<wbr>php?id=99254

http://www.hirmondo.ro/index.<wbr>php/ajanlo/693-a-koepeci-<wbr>szilfa-?videoid=XfcG1eYJe8k

http://www.3szek.ro/load/cikk/<wbr>42365/a_kopeci_szil_legyen_az_<wbr>ev_faja

http://www.facebook.com/media/<wbr>set/?set=a.166945943383370.<wbr>41998.100002038955797&l=<wbr>29bde928d8&type=1



Egészséget és tartalmas napokat kívánok a KÖPECI SZIL-t támogató csapat nevében.


----------



## Suburbia (2011 November 2)

Powershot köszönöm az ajánlást.
A szavazásról kicsit lemaradtam,sorry


----------

